
The Economic Limits of Bitcoin [pdf] - dhh2106
https://research.chicagobooth.edu/-/media/research/stigler/pdfs/workingpapers/24theeconomiclimitsofbitcoinandtheblockchain.pdf
======
dhh2106
And here is an overview of the results:
[https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2019/01/bi...](https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2019/01/bitcoin-
much-less-secure-people-think.html)

Has anyone read any good responses to this?

